# Pliers



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Bought these 2 . Can't wait to use them. Feel great In hand too. Real pricey, but I own other knipex and I have no regrets paying the high dollar. I found them at menards.o


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thought it was all hand tight, shark bites and one step in the obese capital of the nation.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Lame


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Those pliers are smokin high! I do fine with swap meet pliers and a file.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

You will enjoy the smooth jaw. It works great.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Thought it was all hand tight, shark bites and one step in the obese capital of the nation.


Illinois and WI are right next to each other in the national rankings of fatty's. Both ranked mid twenties. Oh and my avatar is a fat booth picture(an app that makes you look fat)


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

What's the price compared to chanel locks? Not that I am going to change at this point but I do have some apprentices so I like to keep in the know about tools.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Knipex are about 15-20 more for comparable sizes. I am transitioning to knipex for all my pipe pliers, I like them better. Plus they match my power tools and tool bag.


----------



## cuseplumber (Nov 1, 2014)

I love my knipex I have a 6" pair of craftsman ones 10" knipex and 12" knipex and a pair of the smooth jaw 10" wish I had a 12" smooth jaw for Sloan flush valves


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

60$ for a pair of pliers. Something is wrong there. It's not even snap on quality.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> 60$ for a pair of pliers. Something is wrong there. It's not even snap on quality.


i have bought at least 6 of them from my snap on guy


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I downloaded their catalogue yesterday, holy shizzel there are a lot of different pliers. Seriously thinking about getting my brother-in-law the Knipex automotive set as a gift when he finished his Heavy Duty technician training next month.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

moonapprentice said:


> Illinois and WI are right next to each other in the national rankings of fatty's. Both ranked mid twenties. Oh and my avatar is a fat booth picture(an app that makes you look fat)


Our bodies are the most important tool, so your avatar would raise a few.....concerns.


----------

